# Gloves



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

What are some of the best gloves for bowhunting in cold weather. I currently have scent blocker ones and they arent warm enough. My hands get cold fairly easily. What are some of the warmest gloves that are easy to shoot bow with? Thanks for the help


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Get an icebreaker hand muff for around your waste and still wear your gloves. And if it gets really cold put a heat pack in it, works awesome with a bow hanger in the tree! :beer:


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Yah those hand muff riggins are great for keeping the digits thawed out. I wish I didnt wait so long to get one. Otherwise thin glove liners or under armour cold gear gloves worn under the mittins that have the foldable top work great too.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

When hunting with compound/release (I assume this is what you're asking), I use a heavy pair of fleece mittens of the type where the front flips up to expose the fingers, then stick handwarmers in the palms.

Take s just a fraction of a second to flip open and expose the fingers of my release hand when a shot is in the offing...


----------

